# 1961 Schwinn Continental



## donmac70 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi...I have a chance to pick up an all original 61 Schwinn Continental (Copper Color) in excellent condition for $300.  Does that sound like a fair price???  It is so much more interesting than the older models!!  Anyone have info on this early Continental Model????  Thanks.....Donmac


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2010)

*Might Be Too Expensive*

They are nice with the Simplex "suicide" front derailleur and the cool frame graphics,but it would have to be like new and preferably a large frame to demand that price. They are more interesting as you've stated,but they evolved to what they were in the late 70's for a reason,they're easier to ride! 

Pat


----------



## BadDad (Jan 15, 2010)

*I'll agree with Pat*

Is the Continental an 8 speed?  Slightly earlier models might prove somewhat more desirable while perhaps no more rideable.  In late 50s Schwinn began experimenting with "light-weights" and the Continental was born. In 60's they were trying to figure out what to do with them?  By early 70's they'd finally fixed everything and *real *light-weights were becoming widely available elswhere.  I've sold a couple from later period for nearly amount you're looking at -so close to mint they could've been in a museaum- save for fact there were brazillions of them manufactured.  You'd have to be smitten, make a lower offer, or, if you want to ride, find one from early 70s. They're bomb proof comfy riders.  tZ


----------



## donmac70 (Jan 15, 2010)

The 61 was a ten speed with interesting artfull decals and AS Headbadge (Arnold Schwinn).  It's  a 21" frame in about 7.5 out of 10 condition!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2010)

*Sounds Like You Want It,So......*

Make an offer. A 7.5,small frame bike isn't worth $300 to me,but if you want it, go get it before someone else makes a decent offer. 

Pat


----------



## Bendix (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re-Born*



BadDad said:


> ......In late 50s Schwinn began experimenting with "light-weights" and the Continental was born..... tZ




i'd say the continental was 're-born'   the 40's lightweight 3 speed continentals are really cool with their flip-flop alloy stems, alloy front hubs, beautifully chromed steel parts, awesome graphics, and brazed cro-mo frames


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2010)

And don't forget the Paramounts, Superiors and New Worlds.  Schwinn was the only US manufacturer making higher to very, very nice bicycles for adults through the 1930's, 40's and 50's.


----------

